# Shinerama



## bigsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone no if they have shut down?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Their site's still live. Are you waiting on stuff appearing from them?... maybe it's delayed due to the Easter break?...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont think so, was there about 2 or 3 weeks ago and they didn't seem to be running stocks down or anything and they certainly didn't mention anything. They dont always answer the phone, are you ringing or waiting on a delivery?


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Their site's still live. Are you waiting on stuff appearing from them?... maybe it's delayed due to the Easter break?...


I live 1 mile down the road i wanted to call in and buy over the counter but no answer on the phone or return calls from the answer machine very strange and i drove down Shentonfield Road and didnt find them or a sign


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bigsteve said:


> I live 1 mile down the road i wanted to call in and buy over the counter but no answer on the phone or return calls from the answer machine very strange and i drove down Shentonfield Road and didnt find them or a sign


Their place is inside the storage place on the right, as you turn onto shentonfield. They are not a shop persay, more a storage unit that they are not always at. I couldn't find them first time nor did they answer the phone. hth


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Foxx emailed me about 10 minutes ago, so I suspect not!

Russ.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a delivery from them two or three weeks ago. Super quick too


----------



## shinyphil (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi

We should be back up to date by close of play Friday, the Easter break has really set us back a few days. Generally 9.30-5.30 are the hours of business but I can arrange for weekend appointments. Sorry to BigSteve you've court us on a bad day, if you do manage to make it to see us I'm sure I can sort you out with some samples and freebies. Call on 0161 998 0511 anytime after 9.30. 

Cheers 

ShinyPhil


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Become a trader on here please, I like reccomending you guys and your service. :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

I will call in on friday ok :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Become a trader on here please, I like reccomending you guys and your service. :thumb:


+1 to that Jon. :thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought they were a forum sponsor?


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

sayloday said:


> I thought they were a forum sponsor?


Sponsor (commercial), supporter of an event, activity, or person

A trader is someone who buys and sells
thats just my 5p's worth! :wave:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought that DW treats Traders/Sponsors in the same way according to the rules, so people can recommend forum sponsors? Unless I've got the wrong end of the stick?

Was hoping to get down Shinearama at some point to pickup bits and bobs.

Thanks for the info stangalang, now know I definately need to call them to make sure they are in before I set off.


----------



## aro_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

*bigsteve* is everything allright with shinearama? Did you call today?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Everything is fine with them


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

I am also happy with their services. Delivery to Romania was super quick about 5 days.


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

I just received a big box of goodies from them 
Was here 2 days after ordering! Really awesome service there


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

I am very happy with there service too very friendly and keep you informed about your order, any stuff i bought from shinerama, arrived very quickly to ireland.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

aro_77 said:


> *bigsteve* is everything allright with shinearama? Did you call today?


I called in on friday and they were there it seems they took a few days more off at easter :wall:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sayloday said:


> Thought that DW treats Traders/Sponsors in the same way according to the rules, so people can recommend forum sponsors? Unless I've got the wrong end of the stick?
> 
> Was hoping to get down Shinearama at some point to pickup bits and bobs.
> 
> Thanks for the info stangalang, now know I definately need to call them to make sure they are in before I set off.


No worries pal, i had issues first time when trying to find them. They were cool though, rang when i got there, came out to meet me, and some bargains for cash, its all good


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Good to know, Cheers.


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Just ordered from them very reliable with cheap next day delivery


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Why's the site down guys anyone know? i may have to go round and ask seeing as i live 2 mins away but thought i'd ask here first! lazy me:lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not down for me..

Whilst I'm here, I will echo the statements about their service, it is 1st class..


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Back working for me now :thumb:


----------

